# Steve Jobs Passed Away



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 5, 2011)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/05/jobs-apple-co-founder-is-dead/


----------



## tk59 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow. An era has passed. Interesting article. Funny how the writer points out that Jobs made the world "better." *** is that all about?


----------



## joec (Oct 5, 2011)

In spite of the fact I can't stand Apple products, Steve Jobs was a visionary right their with the greatest of all time. I actually owned a kit machine (only 500 made) back in the late '70 that my wife bought thinking she was buying me and Oscilloscope for my ham radio. Boy did she open a can of worms and ham radio vanished once I figured out what it was.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 5, 2011)

In a way.. an amazing guy who introduced GUI ( graphical user interface) on the Mac the point and click method as opposed to remembering the menu commands and then followed on the PC platform by Bill Gates with the Windows software. It later transformed into the touch and and tab method on devices that you see today on the tablet computing and on smart phones

He was booted out by Scully and the fortunes of Apple declined. Came back and turned the Company around.

Pixar.. The animation company.. gave us very enjoyable movies...

He took the Mp3 player ( introduced by a korean company, I-river) and built the ecosystem for it and became a huge success. This wrestled the electronic industry of portable players ( walkman from Sony.) He introduced the tablet ( Ipads) and it became a huge industry by itself that is threatening the notebook and game console industrytoday. The Iphone shook the industry giants like Motorolla, Ericson , RIm ( Black berry) ,Nokia and windows based phones based on WIndows mobile platform

The innovations made it simple for millions ordinary people to use computers. The Ipads made it a useful device for people who are visually impaired to see things better as it can be zoomed in and out easily on a portable device.

an amazing guy with charisma who could have followers ( mac nuts / evangelist) who will strongly preach the virtues of using the Mac which the leaders of that time and today Bill Gates and Larry Ellison ( Mr Oracle, I believe) till today does not have it.

His passing will be a loss for Apple as we many not see such innovative products . The era of Apple is threatened as it may be difficult to replace a visionary guy who can execute at the same time...

Millions of people use the devices; whether it makes it a " better place" i suppose is subjective. I am not dependent on it but it does make computing more tolerable for me as I am vision impaired in the left eye..


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 5, 2011)

And the internet will break in 3.... 2..... 1....


----------



## ecchef (Oct 5, 2011)

We all gotta go sooner or later.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 6, 2011)

DING DONG..... ?


----------



## Peco (Oct 6, 2011)

joec said:


> In spite of the fact I can't stand Apple products, Steve Jobs was a visionary right their with the greatest of all time. I actually owned a kit machine (only 500 made) back in the late '70 that my wife bought thinking she was buying me and Oscilloscope for my ham radio. Boy did she open a can of worms and ham radio vanished once I figured out what it was.


Funny that's how I got it with PC's - I almost get a rash touching one. R.I.P. Steve ...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 6, 2011)

I find this very inspiring...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15197932


----------



## TDj (Oct 6, 2011)

i think the iPad is the best example of his brilliance - he has somehow convinced millions that they _need_ a little slice of technology to be by their side at all times - be it email, books, other apps ... even to this very day, i still think the iPad is a silly silly device (i need a little more functionality than the iPad can deliver) - but that didn't stop me from buying one ...

and you bet that come october 14th, i'll have an iphone 4s, too! if nothing else - the pics of knives on these forums will benefit from the new iphones.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 6, 2011)

the 8 megapixel camera is suppose to be good..

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/10/04/iphone-4s-camera-sample-photos-are-impressive/


----------



## Cipcich (Oct 7, 2011)

I was a student at UCSD in the late '60's. After I left, Mr. Jobs came to San Diego and recruited Bill Atkinson, one of my former classmates, who he then employed to develop one of his computers, the Lisa as I recall.
I didn't know Bill well, but he was a good friend of my freshman roommate. We used to explore the steam tunnels under the campus, and my roommate would break into storage lockers to steal food, especially Kellogg's Cornflakes. When I paid a visit to my former roommate a couple of years later, he told be that Atkinson had actually taken up residence in a storage room off one of the tunnels. At the time, I thought this kind of odd; going down into the tunnels was a lark, usually done under the influence of drugs. No one was supposed to actually live there. But, that just goes to show I wasn't as bright as I thought I was.
I certainly wasn't as bright as Steve Jobs, who has managed to use the abilities of others to prosper, most recently workers in China.
I recall seeing a documentary about a visit Mr. Jobs paid to Xerox a long time ago, where he was welcomed as a guest, and cordially shown around. Programmers there were working on a GUI which used a mouse instead of typed-in commands . . .


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm just hopeing apples stock now takes a huge nose dive as the lower it goes the richer I get, holding the stock short right now.


----------



## Cipcich (Oct 10, 2011)

Good bet. Not so much because Jobs died, as his death was predictable, and therefore factored in, but because there will soon come a point when people will simply stop buying ephemera; either because they can no longer afford to do so, or because they see others can't afford to and spook. You can't eat an ipod, and you probably don't really need a new computer.
I bought gold at $600, $800, and $900, and recently sold. I feel smart, and now I've got a bunch of paper. Somehow this doesn't make me happy.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 10, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I'm just hopeing apples stock now takes a huge nose dive as the lower it goes the richer I get, holding the stock short right now.


 
After a few billion from Sprint it will likely hold. Jobs had not been running Apple for awhile before his passing. It seems Apple's top end management is solid and has great leadership on almost all levels. Jobs trained Tim Cook very well.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 20, 2012)

Binati,

I don't see how this is relevent to the original post. Perhaps this would be better addressed in a new "off topic' post.

Thanks.

D


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, time to ban Binanti...


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 23, 2012)

ah man missed the second post.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ted.com/talks/steve_jobs_how_to_live_before_you_die.html

may be quite interesting and motivational for some...

hv fun
D


----------

